# [solved] Festplattenproblem

## complexx

hallo, 

wie der Threadname schon sagt hab ich ein Problem mit meiner Festplatte ( Samsung / 160GB / 7200upm).

Alle Aktionen, welche die Festplatte "stärker" beanspruchen, z.B. kopieren einer Daten DVD (4.7GB) dauert 50 min.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

An der Festplatte dürfte es eigentlich nich nicht liegen, da diese vor kurzem noch unter Windows fehlerfrei lief.

Dieser Fehler trat erst nach der Gentoo Installation und Konfiguration auf, wobei der Fehler sicherlich in irgendeiner fehlerhaften Konfiguartion liegt. 

Ist jemanden die Fehlerquelle und eine Problemlösung bekannt ?

Danke im vorrausLast edited by complexx on Fri Dec 02, 2005 2:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bmuskalla

DMA an?

was sagt:

```
sudo hdparm -d /dev/hda
```

?

----------

## complexx

ne is off

----------

## m.b.j.

Machs an!

man hdparm

----------

## complexx

Naja , DMA lässt sich aber nicht aktivieren.

Hab auch schon im Kernel (2.6.13) nachgeschaut und hab vorsichtshalber alles was mit DMA zu tun hat eingebunden.

hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

hdparm -tT 

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1972 MB in  2.00 seconds = 987.91 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   16 MB in  3.31 seconds =   4.84 MB/sec

hdparm /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 19457/255/63, sectors = 160041885696, start = 0

Kann mir jemand da weiterhelfen?.... Bin noch ein noob   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## phixom

Evtl. keinen oder falschen kerneltreiber für deinen IDE-Controller im Kernel compiliert?

phixom

----------

## complexx

Ich hab ein ASUS K8V-X Board mit via Chipsatz und ich nehme an das ich die richtigen Treiber ausgewählt habe....

                                           <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support                                                                                  x x  

  x x                                    <*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support                                                      

  x x                                    ---     Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives                                          

  x x                                    [ ]     Support for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata SATA driver)                                      

  x x                                    [ ]     Use old disk-only driver on primary interface                                                          

  x x                                    [*]     Use multi-mode by default                                                                              x x  

  x x                                    <*>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support                                                                        x x  

  x x                                    < >     Include IDE/ATAPI TAPE support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                          x x  

  x x                                    < >     Include IDE/ATAPI FLOPPY support                                                                       x x  

  x x                                    < >     SCSI emulation support                                                                                 x x  

  x x                                    [ ]     IDE Taskfile Access                                                                                    x x  

  x x                                    ---     IDE chipset support/bugfixes                                                                           x x  

  x x                                    <*>     generic/default IDE chipset support                                                                    x x  

  x x                                    [*]     CMD640 chipset bugfix/support                                                                          x x  

  x x                                    [ ]       CMD640 enhanced support                                                                              x x  

  x x                                    [ ]     PNP EIDE support                                                                                       x x  

  x x                                    [*]     PCI IDE chipset support                                                                                x x  

  x x                                    [*]       Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support                                                                   x x  

  x x                                    [ ]       Boot off-board chipsets first support                                                                x x  

  x x                                    <*>       Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support                                                                      x x  

  x x                                    < >       OPTi 82C621 chipset enhanced support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                  x x  

  x x                                    <*>       RZ1000 chipset bugfix/support                                                                        x x  

  x x                                    [*]       Generic PCI bus-master DMA support                                                                   x x  

  x x                                    [*]         Force enable legacy 2.0.X HOSTS to use DMA                                                         x x  

  x x                                    [*]         Use PCI DMA by default when available                                                              x x  

  x x                                    [ ]           Enable DMA only for disks                                                                        x x  

  x x                                    < >         AEC62XX chipset support                                                                            x x  

  x x                                    < >         ALI M15x3 chipset support                                                                          x x  

  x x                                    <*>         AMD and nVidia IDE support                                                                         x x  

  x x                                    < >         ATI IXP chipset IDE support                                                                        x x  

  x x                                    < >         CMD64{3|6|8|9} chipset support                                                                     x x  

  x x                                    < >         Compaq Triflex IDE support                                                                         x x  

  x x                                    < >         CY82C693 chipset support                                                                           x x  

  x x                                    < >         Cyrix CS5510/20 MediaGX chipset support (VERY EXPERIMENTAL)                                        x x  

  x x                                    < >         Cyrix/National Semiconductor CS5530 MediaGX chipset support                                        x x  

  x x                                    < >         HPT34X chipset support                                                                             x x  

  x x                                    < >         HPT36X/37X chipset support                                                                         x x  

  x x                                    < >         National SCx200 chipset support                                                                    x x  

  x x                                    < >         Intel PIIXn chipsets support                                                                       x x  

  x x                                    < >         IT821X IDE support                                                                                 x x  

  x x                                    < >         NS87415 chipset support                                                                            x x  

  x x                                    < >         PROMISE PDC202{46|62|65|67} support                                                                x x  

  x x                                    < >         PROMISE PDC202{68|69|70|71|75|76|77} support                                                       x x  

  x x                                    < >         ServerWorks OSB4/CSB5/CSB6 chipsets support                        

                                           < >                                    Silicon Image chipset support                                                                      x x  

  x x                                    < >         SiS5513 chipset support                                                                            x x  

  x x                                    < >         SLC90E66 chipset support                                                                           x x  

  x x                                    < >         Tekram TRM290 chipset support                                                                      x x  

  x x                                    <*>         VIA82CXXX chipset support                                                                          x x  

  x x                                    [ ]     IGNORE word93 Validation BITS

----------

## Anarcho

Entfern diesen hier mal:

```
x x <*> AMD and nVidia IDE support x x
```

Manchmal beissen sich die einzelnen Treiber.

----------

## complexx

So hab den Part kurz entfernt, jedoch hat sich an dem Problem noch nichts geändert.  :Sad: 

----------

## Anarcho

Hast du auch wirklich in den neuen Kernel gebootet? Vielleicht war beim kopieren /boot nicht gemountet.

Ansonsten zeig dochmal die Ausgabe von lspci (eventuell emerge pciutils)

----------

## Louisdor

Nimm mal noch diese raus: *complexx wrote:*   

> Ich hab ein ASUS K8V-X Board mit via Chipsatz ...
> 
> <*>     RZ1000 chipset bugfix/support

 

Brauchst Du den? *Kernel Help wrote:*   

> The PC-Technologies RZ1000 IDE chip is used on many common 486 and Pentium motherboards, ...

 

Und das auch:

 *complexx wrote:*   

> [*]     Force enable legacy 2.0.X HOSTS to use DMA

 

 *Kernel Help wrote:*   

> This is an old piece of lost code from Linux 2.0 Kernels.
> 
> Generally say N here.

 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Marlo

Sach ma,

eine 

 *Quote:*   

>  ( Samsung / 160GB / 7200upm). 

 

ist doch heutzutage  eine S-ATA.

Frage: Hast du eine S-ATA  als IDE angeschlossen, also mit dem breiten Kabel und dem alten Stecker?

Ma

----------

## complexx

"Ansonsten zeig dochmal die Ausgabe von lspci (eventuell emerge pciutils)"

Wozu ist das gut ? 

Das hab ich mittlerweile auch wiederausgenommen. Hatte einfach aus Verzweiflung alles, was mit DMA zu tun hat, aktiviert.

[*] Force enable legacy 2.0.X HOSTS to use DMA

"Frage: Hast du eine S-ATA als IDE angeschlossen, also mit dem breiten Kabel und dem alten Stecker? "

Ne is ne noch ne IDE  (SAMSUNG SP1604N).

Features

 Formatted Capacity = 160GB

 Ultra ATA 133 compatible (Default : UDMA 100 Mode 5)      

 Fluid Dynamic Bearing Spindle Motor Technology

 High Speed Dual Digital Signal Processor (DSP) Based Architecture

 ATA S.M.A.R.T. Compliant

 ATA Security Mode Feature Set

 ATA Host Protected Area Feature Set

 ATA Automatic Acoustic Management Feature Set

 ATA 48-bit Address Feature Set

 ATA Device Configuration Overlay Feature Set

 Multi-Burst On-The-Fly Error Correction

 NoiseGuard

 SilentSeek

 hdparm -i /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=SAMSUNG SP1604N, FwRev=TM100-24, SerialNo=S013J20X842705

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=34902, SectSize=554, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=268435455

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5   

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: (null): 

 * signifies the current active mode

Nur so nebenbei .... Wie ist es möglich ----> Ultra-DMA/6 (Ultra-ATA/133) 133 MByte / sek. <--- einzurichten, wird ja laut den Features unterstützt ??

----------

## Louisdor

Mal ne 'doofe' Frage: "Hast Du die Platte auch ordentlich am Board angeschlossen und gejumpert?"

Lach nicht! Das habe ich neulich bei jemanden auch gehabt, da war die Platte als Master gejumpert und am Primary IDE Kabel am Slave Anschluss dran.

Das DVD Laufwerk hatte auch den falschen Anschluss. Sowas kann schon zu 'Verwirrungen' führen.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## complexx

Negativ, is alles richtig angeschlossen.

----------

## Louisdor

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Ansonsten zeig dochmal die Ausgabe von lspci (eventuell emerge pciutils)

 

 *complexx wrote:*   

> Wozu ist das gut ?

  *man lspci wrote:*   

> lspci is a utility for displaying information about all PCI buses in the system and all devices connected to them.

 Da könnte man mal genau sehen, was Du so alles in Deinem System drin!

Schaden kann so eine Information sicherlich!

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## complexx

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8385 [K8T800 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 01)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI bridge [K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV40.2 [GeForce 6800 LE] (rev a1)

und vielleicht hilft das ja auch weiter:

grep ATA /boot/config*

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

----------

## deejay

habe das gleichn Problem auch, das ich kein DMA aktivieren kann .....  :Sad: 

----------

## Louisdor

Versucht es doch mal damit: DMA Issues with via82cxxx module (resolved)

Die Lösung steht im 12. Post dieses Threads.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## complexx

thx soweit...

Bloß wie integrier ich das jetzt? 

http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-ide&m=113269890009593&w=2

----------

## Louisdor

 *complexx wrote:*   

> thx soweit...
> 
> Bloß wie integrier ich das jetzt? 
> 
> http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-ide&m=113269890009593&w=2

 

Ich glaube, wenn ich das so lese, dass DU, was Deine lspci Ausgabe sagt, diesen Patch gar nicht brauchst!? Bin mir aber nicht so ganz sicher!

Welchen Kernel hast Du denn eigentlich genommen? sys-kernel/gentoo-sources ?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## complexx

hab den 2.6.13

Ich liste hier noch mal meine aktuelle cfg auf.

grep ATA /boot/config* 

```

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set
```

lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8385 [K8T800 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 01)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI bridge [K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV40.2 [GeForce 6800 LE] (rev a1)
```

 hdparm -i /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

```
 Model=SAMSUNG SP1604N, FwRev=TM100-24, SerialNo=S013J20X842705

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=34902, SectSize=554, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=268435455

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: (null): 

 * signifies the current active mode
```

dmesg output

```

Linux version 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 (root@XXX) (gcc version 3.3.6 (Gentoo 3.3.6, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #4 SMP Fri Oct 28 17:59:26 Local time zone must be set--see zic 

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ff30000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff30000 - 000000003ff40000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff40000 - 000000003fff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Warning only 896MB will be used.

Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000ff780

On node 0 totalpages: 229376

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x000faac0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x08000403 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ff30000

ACPI: FADT (v001 A M I  OEMFACP  0x08000403 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ff30200

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x08000403 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ff30390

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  OEMBIOS  0x08000403 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ff40040

ACPI: DSDT (v001  A0091 A0091006 0x00000006 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:12 APIC version 16

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 40000000:bff80000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo ro root=301

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 2203.312 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 903048k/917504k available (3888k kernel code, 13948k reserved, 1419k data, 248k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4415.84 BogoMIPS (lpj=8831684)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 078bfbff e1d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 078bfbff e1d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 078bfbff e1d3fbff 00000000 00000010 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ stepping 00

Total of 1 processors activated (4415.84 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050408

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] segment is 0

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: f3700000-f78fffff

  PREFETCH window: e3600000-f35fffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1133473596.156:1): initialized

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.23 [Flags: R/W].

SGI XFS with no debug enabled

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

fakephp: Fake PCI Hot Plug Controller Driver

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, nv40 Board - p212-5  , Chip Rev    (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:cf20

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00ccf56, set palette = c00ccfc0

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

vesafb: hardware doesn't support DDC transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe8000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 24576k, total 131072k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1])

PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have AUX irq; using default 0xc

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 112

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

sk98lin: Asus mainboard with buggy VPD? Correcting data.

eth0: Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter

      PrefPort:A  RlmtMode:Check Link State

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

bttv: driver version 0.9.16 loaded

bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

tvaudio: TV audio decoder + audio/video mux driver

tvaudio: known chips: tda9840,tda9873h,tda9874h/a,tda9850,tda9855,tea6300,tea6320,tea6420,tda8425,pic16c54 (PV951),ta8874z

Colour QuickCam for Video4Linux v0.05

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: SAMSUNG SP1604N, ATA DISK drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: ATAPI DVD DD 2X16X4X16, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: BENQ DVD-ROM 16X, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 < hda5 > hda4

hdc: ATAPI 63X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 50X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache

libata version 1.12 loaded.

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.4, from 5 to 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 17, io mem 0xf7f00000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.0, from 11 to 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 17, io base 0x0000dc00

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.1, from 11 to 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#2)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 17, io base 0x0000ec00

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.2, from 10 to 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#3)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 17, io base 0x0000c000

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.3, from 10 to 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#4)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 17, io base 0x0000c400

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.0-1

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

i2c /dev entries driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.9b (Thu Jul 28 12:20:13 2005 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:11.5, from 5 to 2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

codec_read: codec 0 is not valid [0xfe0000]

codec_read: codec 0 is not valid [0xfe0000]

codec_read: codec 0 is not valid [0xfe0000]

codec_read: codec 0 is not valid [0xfe0000]

ALSA device list:

  #0: VIA 8237 with AD1980 at 0xc800, irq 18

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (7168 buckets, 57344 max) - 212 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 248k freed

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Adding 1951856k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda1, internal journal

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:12:51 PST 2004

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

eth0: network connection up using port A

    speed:           100

    autonegotiation: yes

    duplex mode:     full

    flowctrl:        symmetric

    irq moderation:  disabled

    scatter-gather:  enabled

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

```

----------

## complexx

 *complexx wrote:*   

> hab den 2.6.13
> 
> Ich liste hier noch mal meine aktuelle cfg auf.
> 
> kernel device drivers
> ...

 

----------

## phixom

 *complexx wrote:*   

> 
> 
>                          x x 
> 
>   x x                                    <*>     generic/default IDE chipset support                                                                    x x 
> ...

 

also den CMD640 brauchst du nicht oder ist der mit drin?

eine von den beiden Optionen , generic/default IDE chipset support   bzw. PCI IDE chipset support  hat sich bei mir auh mal mit DMA gebissen. Also mal am besten alles deaktvieren, was du nicht wirklich brauchst.

phixom

----------

## Louisdor

 *complexx wrote:*   

> hab den 2.6.13
> 
> Ich liste hier noch mal meine aktuelle cfg auf.
> 
> kernel device drivers
> ...

 Den CMD640 hast Du ja immer noch drin!? Und den VIA82 nicht mehr!?

 *complexx wrote:*   

>  hdparm -i /dev/hda
> 
> /dev/hda:
> 
>  UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 
> ...

 Hm, da steht doch aber, dass udma5 gerade der aktive modus ist!

Und, wozu hast Du denn noch das SATA Zeugs drin?

PS: Was hast Du denn für ein IDE Kabel genommen?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## complexx

 *Quote:*   

> also den CMD640 brauchst du nicht oder ist der mit drin?
> 
> eine von den beiden Optionen , generic/default IDE chipset support bzw. PCI IDE chipset support hat sich bei mir auh mal mit DMA gebissen. Also mal am besten alles deaktvieren, was du nicht wirklich brauchst.

 

Hab ich gearde eben mal ausprobiert, doch leider ändert sich immer noch nichts.

Jetzt hab ich nur noch den VIAXXX aktiviert. 

Das udma 5 aktiv ist hat mich auch schon gewundert, aber macht sich in der Geschwindigkeit nicht bemerkbar.

Welches SATA Zeug meinste?

Da der udma 5 modus aktiv ist, nehme ich mal an, dass es ein Standard Ultra ATA 100 Kabel ist.

----------

## Louisdor

 *complexx wrote:*   

> Welches SATA Zeug meinste?

 Irgendwo in Deiner Kernel-Config stand diverses mit SATA=y.

Versuch doch mal das Festplatten Tool von Samsung und teste die Platte damit.

Zu finden ist irgendwo bei denen auf der Webseite. Heisst hutil oder so.

Oder Du probierst mal die Ultimate Boot CD aus.

Da ist das Tool mit drauf.

PS: Wie hast Du die Platte gejumpert? Master oder Cable Select? Master ist immer besser.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## deejay

Moin,

ich habe es nun hinbekommen. DMA ist für die Platte "on" und ich

finde den Geschwindigkeitsunterschied in Bezug auf vorher enorm.

Macht sich schon bemerkbar, wenn man einfach nur Applikationen 

startet, wie firefox, OpenOffice, etc.

Habe auch den Patch genommen, aber ich glaube das lag daran nicht.

Hatte glaube im Kernel mehrere Sachen aktiviert, die sich nicht vertragen

haben. Nun geht es, System läuft somit schneller, die Festplatte arbeitet

nun besser.

Schönen Dank

mfg

der dee

----------

## complexx

Bei is dma jetzt auch endlich aktiv. Ich bin den Kernel noch einmal durchgegangen und hab alles unötige entfernt.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

PS: Jetzt kann ich mich endlich den nebensächlichen Problemen witmen.    :Smile: 

----------

